# Windows with Integral J-Channel



## markdemich (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm planning on residing (vinyl) my house, and I'm stripping the house down to nothing and foam boarding and wrapping it. In the process, I'm going to be replacing all the windows. I would like to go with full vinyl windows. I know American Craftsman windows are not great quality but my current replacement windows for the last 10 years are American Craftsman and I'm pretty happy with them. They honor their warranty nicely. I know that first hand since some of the double panes have failed. The reason I want to replace all the windows is that the original jambs are half rotted and I figured it would just be better to pull the entire window and replace it. This way I can seal and flash them all properly. Anyway, here's my dilemma. The new construction American Craftsman windows with the integral j-channel channel and molding look like they will make my job a lot easier and also be a lot more cost effective considering I won't need to buy any vinyl trim material. However, the notion of not having a drip cap and having the water collect at the top and run down the side behind the siding is worrying me a bit. Sure, I'll do my best to flash things properly, but it just seems dangerous. Any advice in this area? 

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unfounded worry.
If you install the house wrap correctly by leaving a flap at the top and laying it over the nailing fin, use window tape starting at the sides and finish with the top there's no way for water to get in.
There faster to install, no seams to leak, no chance of the J being installed wrong.
I personaly use plywood or OSB around any window or door openings, not the foam so I have a soild surface to nail to.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Joes correct on all points.I've installed hundreds of the Anderson windows with the J and never had a problem as long as installed properly and taped.No seams in the J.


----------



## markdemich (Apr 12, 2015)

Great. Thanks. That's what I was hoping to hear. My plan is to frame out the window openings with pine the thickness of the foam, then install the foam, then wrap then flex seal on bottom, then windows, and straight seal on sides then top. Basically what's described here.

(I can't post links yet)

If you search you tube for 

Install HomeWrap OVER Rigid Foam Board and Window

you'll find it.

I'm now trying to decide between American Craftsman and United Windows. Both offer custom sizes with integrated j channel and trim and will make twins as one complete welded unit. I can't beat the price on the America Craftsman though. Plus if I order by May 5th, I get 15% off. I realize they are not great windows, but I've own their replacement windows for 10 years and hadn't minded them so I'm thinking it's not that big of a deal. There's actually a United Windows warehouse by my office and I plan on visiting it tomorrow to see if their quality looks any better than the American Craftsman. If it does, I'll consider them. I don't know what they sell for yet though. If anyone has experience with either I would be interested to know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## markdemich (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's the link to that youtube video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu6FJF2uuQk


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

This should cover all your questions if you want it 'bullet-proof'.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Window%20Flashing.htm


----------



## Cldlhd (May 19, 2017)

mako1 said:


> Joes correct on all points.I've installed hundreds of the Anderson windows with the J and never had a problem as long as installed properly and taped.No seams in the J.


 Isn't the concern that water will collect in the j-channel along the top and run down the sides and with the necessary gaps with vinyl water will get behind the siding and run between the siding and sheathing? I have these kinds of windows and in lieu of a drip cap I filled the j-channel at the top with clear silicone to cut back on the water getting in. When it warms up I plan on removing the row of vinyl at the bottom of the windows and installing some metal flashing along the bottom of the window to direct any water that gets in to the vinyl siding with the drip/weep holes .BTW the sheathing is Zip so no house wrap.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Zip is the drain plane, water proof just like house wrap. As long as you tape it properly on the top and both sides.


----------



## Cldlhd (May 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Zip is the drain plane, water proof just like house wrap. As long as you tape it properly on the top and both sides.


That was my thinking originally but by the time I got the siding up the Zip would darken when it got wet which told me it was absorbing water. As it will dry out it's prob not an issue. I did take the top and sides. Thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Cldlhd said:


> That was my thinking originally but by the time I got the siding up the Zip would darken when it got wet which told me it was absorbing water. As it will dry out it's prob not an issue. I did take the top and sides. Thanks


I have not seen the Zip up close.


----------

